# Contact



## Brummig (Jan 14, 2011)

2 years on from lo arriving, and a long saga with LA, 'lost' paperwork and total incompetence, we finally got a contact letter from a family member. We have just written our response. It wasn't nearly as scary as I thought it would be. I'm glad we kept pushing to get it sorted.


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Glad to hear it. From experience it seems BF letters are rare. 
Hoping we will get one eventually but for now we keep writing.


----------



## Brummig (Jan 14, 2011)

Well, ours has been so long because all the forms were lost by !a! I don't think we'll ever hear from the other family members who originally signed but was glad to be able to write to one to let them know she is settled.


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

We've had 1 from bm and 1 from siblings and told another from bm has been sent to us today. I'm really pleased to get them from bm and apparently this latest letter tells us she's doing well at the moment. I do actually get very emotional about bm as I just feel so sad that she has been let down so badly. It's a real shame I feel as well, that the situation weren't different to enable us to have a face to face meeting. I would have liked to have met her and to try and give her some peace that her lo is so loved and cherished by us and that we will tell him all about her.


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

I am anticipating nada from bm but we shall see. We have had indirect contact with the adopters of two birth siblings for a few months and are having our first direct contact next month.


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

We are starting email letters with sibling next month which I am quite looking forward to. 
When sorting this out I found out that bm has received our letter and is doing really well. Like you Becs I really feel quite emotional about BM and how badly she has been let down Xx


----------

